# sperm maturity



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

So sperm take 2-3 months to mature right?
They dont all leave home everytime you have sex right?... I mean, okay we are TTC...to get our best chances in, its like DTD everynight! lmao... But there is still mature sperm in there right?...Am I making any sense? lol


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I thought it took about 2-3 days to make sperm, so if you dtd every night, they might be depleated- its actually better to dtd every other day, so they have time to replenish.


----------



## AutumnW (Jan 8, 2006)

It does take 2-3 months, but sperm are being made constantly and they don't all get dispatched every time he ejaculates. So, there's always going to be "some" in there but if you wait a day or two between dtd there will be more "built up" if that makes sense.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Actually, I've heard the latest research shows that DTD every night while TTC is better, unless your partner has a documented low sperm count, in which case the every other night rule is better.

It seems to be more important to have fresh sperm always around for whenever that egg arrives than to *maybe* slightly maximize your numbers.

Good luck!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runner29* 
Actually, I've heard the latest research shows that DTD every night while TTC is better, unless your partner has a documented low sperm count, in which case the every other night rule is better.

It seems to be more important to have fresh sperm always around for whenever that egg arrives than to *maybe* slightly maximize your numbers.










: That's what my doc told me too.


----------

